# 12v VR6 vs 2.5 I5



## quick shift VR6 (Sep 4, 2008)

I really miss my MK4 VR6 GTI. I just test drove a MK6 Golf 5 speed and the 2.5 I5 really reminded me of the VR6. I think I want one now. As vw's base model engine now is the 2.5 I5 cheaper on parts and repairs than the 12v VR6? How is it to work on compared to the MK4 VR6?


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

nope,timing chain replacement is very similar. lots of time and money$$$$$


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

you're talking a brand new design motor. and an older motor that has been around for ages. if you think about it. when something is brand new. LESS companies make parts for that particular motor. the 12v has been around for quite some time and many different parts including performance parts are available. so to answer your question. NO. BUT i would say that if you want a really great reliable motor that has torque and sound beautiful at WOT then hop into the new car. plus i'm sure a warranty sounds nice too... I know i love mine!

Good luck!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

2.5L so much better then a vr6


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> 2.5L so much better then a vr6


and very very fun.


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> 2.5L so much better then a vr6


:screwy: i have a 2007 rabbit and a 1993 VR6 Corrado. you cant even compare, the VR6 blows the 2.5 
out of the water...its not even close! gas consumption is about the same.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i'll race the corrado.


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> i'll race the corrado.


next time i drive down to PA with my Rado you're on!  ill smoke you off the line and all you will
see is my rear wing coming up in your face.

seriously though, i love my Rabbit but the engine is not as fun to drive as the VR IMO.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

hope you have a bit done the the vr

stock for stock the VR is torquier. but the 2.5 is nice with a few mods.....:thumbup:


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> hope you have a bit done the the vr
> 
> stock for stock the VR is torquier. but the 2.5 is nice with a few mods.....:thumbup:


i am new to this forum and although i have had my Rabbit for 3.5 years, it is still bone stock. What
mods do you suggest to make it just a little more fun and to get rid of that dreaded RPM Hang.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

--c2 motorsports flash- raises rpm redline, deletes rev hang, adds a bit of power, WAY better throttle responce- top mod for sure!

--intake, BSH is what we like for the 2.5L

--cat back exhaust,

--usp test pipe

--ecs tuning underdrive pulley

--bsh rearsway bar and end links

--fk coilovers.

or custom all that and more and you'll have our PVW show car


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> --c2 motorsports flash- raises rpm redline, deletes rev hang, adds a bit of power, WAY better throttle responce- top mod for sure!
> 
> --intake, BSH is what we like for the 2.5L
> 
> ...



thanks for the reply
i am hesitant to install a CAI because i live in Montreal and we get 4-5 months of constant snow and slush. Would a K&N drop in be better than nothing?

also, what is the best order in which do make the mods you suggest?

thanks


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

Just get a short ram intake instead... Problem solved. :thumbup:


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

david8814 said:


> Just get a short ram intake instead... Problem solved. :thumbup:


what company makes a short one for the rabbit?


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Mudkicker99 said:


> what company makes a short one for the rabbit?


There was a homemade DIY of one from |3lacksheepsquad (don't know if that's his username), but I can't seem to find it. If I do I will edit the post.


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

Neuspeed and Evoms also make SRI that are for sale.


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

for whats its worth..

Corrado SLC 0-60 6.4, 1/4mile 15.0 @ 96mph STOCK!! (per motorweek)

a MK4 GTI 12v is also faster in stock form, and with just i/c/e Ive seen them run mid 14's @ 95mph

A 2.5 just cant compete unless its in a lighter chasis 

That being said they feel close enough around town to justify the switch for sure :thumbup:


----------



## VAGMeister (Sep 7, 2005)

I had a 1995 GTI VR6 and absolutely loved that motor. It's fun, powerful and sounds great. But I dont think you can compare the two. After four years of ownership, I do really like the 2.5, but I dont love it. The VR6 is just a special engine. Having said that, I dont complain that I have a 2.5, it's special in its own way. It sounds great, it's smooth and the power with a chip makes it even better. Would I rather have a VR6? Yes. 

My VR6 was pretty costly to maintain which started to get annoying, but it was high mileage (168k) and still ran strong. Having said that, my 2.5 has not had one problem so that's definitely a plus.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> hope you have a bit done the the vr
> 
> stock for stock the VR is torquier. but the 2.5 is nice with a few mods.....:thumbup:



It's funny because he doesn't know....lol:laugh:


I have the Evolution Tuning EvoAir short ram. I think it's swell! :thumbup:
Really love the note at wot on the 2.5. I cant seem to pull the trigger on the exhaust because I love the stealth sound of the intake only. But it is not exactly fast... well most of them...lol


----------

